# Chipped Chisel Blades



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a couple of chisels with chips. I read a couple of posts about the scary sharp method of sharpening, but it doesn't appear to be a good way to remove chips. It seems grinding is not a good method due to changing the heat treat in the blade material.

These are good chisels for practice since they are cheap Stanleys. I dropped one on the floor and my wife chipped the other one who knows how - she does no woodworking.

What is the best way to get rid of the chips?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You should be able to grind it with a slower speed and/or softer stone. Some sharpening systems use water cooling... the HF version goes on sale cheap, then there's the Tiger, Jet, Tormek and others for quite a bit more money. The Delta Utility grinder uses water cooling....< $50.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

Knotscott,

Thanks for the info. Do you use a jig to hold the chisel at the proper angle?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've always dressed back to flat and straight, then a new bevel applied. There are several jigs available to hold the desired angle while sharpening.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

da Yooper said:


> Knotscott,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Do you use a jig to hold the chisel at the proper angle?


Yeah...my aim isn't that good! :laughing:


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Any grinder will do to get you to the approximate bevel, but I would caution about flattening the back with a grinder; better to use stones or sandpaper on a flat surface like your tablesaw top or a flat piece of thick glass, or granite cutouts milled flat. You can get a sharpening jig like this:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=60311&cat=1,43072,43078&ap=1

for not all that much money and it makes the job a lot easier to set and keep the right bevel. As you or someone said, google "scary sharp" and you'll do fine.


----------



## dannyboy221 (Jan 6, 2009)

da Yooper said:


> I have a couple of chisels with chips. I read a couple of posts about the scary sharp method of sharpening, but it doesn't appear to be a good way to remove chips. It seems grinding is not a good method due to changing the heat treat in the blade material.
> 
> These are good chisels for practice since they are cheap Stanleys. I dropped one on the floor and my wife chipped the other one who knows how - she does no woodworking.
> 
> What is the best way to get rid of the chips?


 well i use the scary sharp method and it work's great. the way to get rid of those nasty chips is to.grind them out.first you've gotta get yourself a cup of cold water next when grinding use very light passes i dip it after every pass which isn;t necassary but i do anyway also a aluminum oxide wheel is preffered cause of the binding agents in the wheel are weak causing the grit to break away easier leaving fresh new grit on the grinding surface. i use 100 grit wheel but everything i;ve read recommends a 60 grit wheel whatever your choice is just remember very lights passes and dip it in the water before it heats up and changes colors on you.one more tip for ya keep your wheel dressed meaning make sure its flat also bevel the sides of your wheel that way when you make contact with the tool on the sides it doesn't burn as easily if the sides are beveled
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Patrick (Nov 16, 2008)

The scary sharp method will get the nicks out.Just use a heavy grit(80-100) paper until the nicks are gone.It takes a little work but it can be done.

I use a cheap bench top 5" disc sander with a angle attachment to grind mine.Then I scary sharp them down to 2000 grit paper.

A regular grinder will also work.Just dont press hard and as mentioned above; dip the chisel in water to keep it cool.


----------

